# How to reintroduce/undelete port?



## ondra_knezour (Mar 13, 2014)

I use the sysutils/wait_on utility, which has been removed because (recurring) unavailability of the distfiles. I have missing file and I am willing to find some new sweet home for it on my machines, so the question is - how to request removal revocation via PR?


----------



## kpa (Mar 14, 2014)

Is the upstream of the port alive in any way? If it's dead you'll have to also become the upstream maintainer for it on top of being the maintainer of the FreeBSD port, the current portmgr@ team have been very clear that problematic ports that have no upstream are going to go. Post on the freebsd-ports mailing list, there's probably someone from the portmgr@ team who can assist you in reviving the port.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 15, 2014)

The port itself is FreeBSD specific and really simple, there was about two updates in years if I recall right, so maintainership should not be so hard. I am moving question to the freebsd-ports@ list, as you suggested.


----------

